
Here Is the Powerful Letter the Stanford Victim Read Aloud to Her Attacker - maxerickson
https://www.buzzfeed.com/katiejmbaker/heres-the-powerful-letter-the-stanford-victim-read-to-her-ra
======
danso
I know this is just a fact of life when it comes to sentencing -- the rich and
upstanding will always be given more benefit of the doubt when it comes to
judging how much potential harm they'll bring to society -- but this is one of
the more egregious examples. Getting drunk, getting into a car, and crippling
a child in a drunken accident is one of those acts in which an otherwise
sinless Stanford student could be spared a harsh sentence. But this? Drunkenly
raping a stranger behind a dumpster is not just some unfortunate accident that
befalls anyone who gets drunk.

From the account in the police report, the victim was so drunk and
unresponsive that the cops sound as if they were handling a homicide scene:
[http://www.documentcloud.org/documents/1532973-complaint-
bro...](http://www.documentcloud.org/documents/1532973-complaint-brock-
turner.html)

------
vixen99
This describes an all-too-familiar denial of justice which more or less
ignores the suffering of the victim but takes careful note of the impact of
potential punishment on the attacker. We can forget the concept of balance.

One almost wonders why the judge didn't just tell him to go away, say "sorry"
and not do it again. One can almost hear someone saying "Putting the guy in
prison isn't going to reverse the effects of the rape". 'Punishment' now a
banned word these days.

